# Tool Restorations >  Vintage Drill Press Rebuild, Buffalo No. 15 1961

## BookRoadEngineering

Watch me turn this $80 Buffalo drill press back into a working tool. Bought at a school auction this drill press has seen better days. The wiring was a mess, the table is broken and the bearing are shot.




Thanks BRE

----------

clydeman (Dec 2, 2019),

high-side (Dec 2, 2019),

Slim-123 (Dec 2, 2019)

----------

